# damiana



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2014)

Eutanasia, il video shock di Damiana Malata di sclerosi,in Svizzera a morire
Il documento diffuso dall'associazione Coscioni, che chiede al Parlamento di rimettere mano alla legge sulla "dolce morte"

10:49 - "Sono relegata a letto, ho dolori fortissimi, le mie mani tremano. Non voglio aspettare di rimanere paralizzata del tutto. Questa non è vita". Sono le parole pronunciate da Damiana, 68 anni, malata di sclerosi multipla, nel video shock girato pochi giorni prima di morire, in una clinica in Svizzera, e diffuso dall'associazione Coscioni per chiedere al Parlamento che riprenda il suo iter la proposta di legge sull'eutanasia.


"Non basta l'assistenza, la dignità ha varie sfumature, e uno che è abituato a fare tutto da solo non accetta un'assistenza totale: nell'igiene, nella nutrizione. Questa non è vita", dice ancora Damiana nel suo video-testamento, girato il 4 settembre. L'associazione Coscioni intende riportare all'attenzione dell'opinione pubblica lo scottante tema e per questo dà il via a una serie di manifestazioni di sensibilizzazione, ricordando che il testo di legge per la legalizzazione dell'eutanasia è fermo da oltre un anno.

La passeggiata di protesta a Montecitorio - Si comincia con una "passeggiata" di protesta di 20 ore intorno a Montecitorio promossa da Mina Welby, la moglie di Piergiorgio, morto il 20 dicembre 2006 dopo aver condotto una lunga battaglia per il riconoscimento legale del diritto al rifiuto dell'accanimento terapeutico. La signora Welby, con altri sostenitori della legge, camminerà intorno al Palazzo dalle 16 di venerdì fino alle 12 di sabato. Poi, il testimone dell'iniziativa passerà ai volontari di altre 40 città italiane dove si organizzeranno banchetti per chiedere l'istituzione del registro per il testamento biologico. 

Così gli attivisti intendono riportare l'attenzione sul problema eutanasia. E' cronaca recente quella dei suicidi di Monicelli e di Lizzani, ed è una silenziosa tragedia quotidiana quella di tante persone, come appunto Damiana, che ha scelto la "dolce morte" in Svizzera dopo aver radunato i documenti necessari e i 10mila euro richiesti. E ancora, ci sono altri, sembra siano 20mila all'anno, che vengono aiutati di nascosto a morire negli ospedali. L'associazione Coscioni vuole dunque che si rimetta mano a quel testo di legge che potrebbe legalizzare l'eutanasia. 

Testamento biologico e depenalizzazione dell'eutanasia - "La proposta - chiarisce Filomena Gallo, segretario dell'associazione Coscioni - riguarda due aspetti. Da un lato stabilisce la depenalizzazione del reato di eutanasia nel caso in cui venga scelta da pazienti con prognosi di malattia incurabile, aspettative di vita inferiore ai 18 mesi e afflitti da gravi sofferenze. Dall'altro, dà pieno valore legale al testamento biologico".

 In attesa della legge sono sempre di più le persone che, come Damiana, si rivolgono appunto ai Paesi, come la Svizzera, in cui l'eutanasia è legale, a patto però che possano essere trasportabili e abbiano le risorse economiche e fisiche per sopportare una trafila lunga, piena di documenti e di visite. "Martedì avrò una prima visita con un medico - dice Damiana nel video, descrivendo la procedura a cui sarebbe stata sottoposta pochi giorni dopo -, il giorno dopo un'altra visita con il medico. Il terzo giorno, se non avrò cambiato idea, loro mi daranno una bevanda che devi bere da solo, ti fa addormentare e non ti risvegli più. Io potevo permettermelo, ma chi non può che fa? Sarebbe stato meglio poterlo fare in Italia".

L'appello dell'Associazione è rivolto a tutte le forze politiche. "Da quando abbiamo depositato la legge ci sono state prese di posizione autorevoli - afferma il tesoriere dell'associazione Marco Cappato - ma non sufficienti a provocare una reazione. La più autorevole è quella, espressa più volte, del presidente della Repubblica. Abbiamo incontrato il presidente della Camera, e anche gli esponenti del Movimento 5 Stelle, e avuto l'appoggio di singoli parlamentari. In altri Paesi temi come questo fanno parte della campagna elettorale, mentre qui non si è riusciti a ottenere neanche una singola audizione".


http://www.google.it/url?url=http:/...sQFjAN&usg=AFQjCNFfa06yEcD7l6OXs8J97wR06xT-Mw


----------



## ologramma (21 Settembre 2014)

Sai nel palazzo dove io vivo , un anno fa, viveva una signora con questa malattia, anzi patologia.
Un po di anni prima adesso non ricordo ,ogni mattina passando davanti al suo giardino constatavamo l'andamento del suo lento deperimento fisico, prima in piedi con i bastoni , poi seduta sempre sulla sedia, poi la macchinetta con motore,infine sul letto e per ultimo attaccata ad una macchina per respirare quindi la giusta fine di un calvario.
Si sono favorevole all'eutanasia perchè vedere soffrire una persona è una gran pena , si è inermi di fronte al degrado della vita, che cosa si ottiene veder soffrire una pesona ?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2014)

sono assolutamente favorevole e mi ha colpito la serenità e la consapevolezza di questa donna
Grazie per aver postato questo video


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2014)

assolutamente favorevole all'eutanasia. spero davvero che si riveda la posizione italiana in merito


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2014)

quello che mi fa paura di certe cliniche in svizzera che mi pare non pongano limiti.
parlo di suicidi assistiti di gente che semplicemente non ha più voglia di vivere..e non è malata


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2014)

Minerva;bt10220 ha detto:
			
		

> quello che mi fa paura di certe cliniche in svizzera che mi pare non pongano limiti.
> parlo di suicidi assistiti di gente che semplicemente non ha più voglia di vivere..e non è malata


su questo mi trovi d'accordo. 
io mi riferisco a persone realmente malate


----------

